# Modern music to play on piano.



## Matsps (Jan 13, 2014)

Hey guys, 

I was just looking at some sheet music to Dragonforce - Through the Fire and Flames and had a little play through and some parts looked pretty fun (although overall, the arrangement wasn't too good I think). Does anyone have any suggestions for other modern songs that would sound good on the piano? 

I'm really looking for stuff that would be fun to play and interesting. i.e. NOT arrangements of boring ballads, or boring songs like Bruno Mars and Take That. 

Thanks for any suggestions.


----------

